# T&C won't shoot a patern



## brian o (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi am new and have been Muzzle Loader hunting for 4 or 5 years now. But tonight after shooting to get ready for the hunts. My T & C Triumph wouldn't shoot a pattern to save my life. I was using 50/50 pyrodex pellets, 300 grain Hornady SST, and Winchester 209 primers could anyone tell me what is going on. I even had my brother shoot it and it sucked for him also? Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Is the your bullet a Jacketed Sabot bullet? If so it could be that you are not seating the bullet perfectly in the sabot. This can throw off your pattern or grouping.

Also with pellets....if you don't seat the bullet tightly against the pellets it can throw off your grouping as well. I know I push down until I hear a "crunch". Then I know it is seated.

Also how far off is your grouping? Open sights or Scope?

Also how clean is your barrel? After you clean your barrel I typically fire off a primer to "foul" up it a little before I go hunting. I don't know if this helps or not but an old timer who I bought my first muzzle loader from about 12 years ago told me to do this.

I hope some of this info helps.

Chuck


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

250 grain sst sabot with 3 50 grain pellets with a winchester primer gets great groups in mine.

clean after every 3, let it cool and foul the barrel with a couple of primer shots after cleaning. 
as mentioned, seat the sabot onto the pellets. Don't use any lube.

are you using a scope? check the rings, bases for spec.


----------



## brian o (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a scope the stupid thing was loose don't know how it shot fine last year. Maybe I'm the stupid thing for not checking it on the range, I fixed it and was shooting 1" group at 50 yards I need to got to 150 and dial it in there. Thanks for the info


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Get yourself 2 torque wrenches or the FAT wrench. One for the rings and one for the bases. Keep them torqued down. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 on the FAT, very handy tool!!!


----------

